# French Macaron...



## speedwell68 (Nov 20, 2021)

...and fuck me it is good. I harvested six of them last week. I picked off all of the tiny fluffy buds and dried them separately, I have been smoking it all evening and I am proper skull fucked. Can't wait until the main crop is ready.


----------



## oill (Nov 20, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> ...and fuck me it is good. I harvested six of them last week. I picked off all of the tiny fluffy buds and dried them separately, I have been smoking it all evening and I am proper skull fucked. Can't wait until the main crop is ready.


Here's mine.... I have 3 phenos and this is my favorite.... they all look great tho


----------



## MisterKister (Nov 20, 2021)

T.H.seeds ain't fucking around anymore all of their new strains are straight fire!


----------



## OneMoreRip (Nov 20, 2021)

Mine just popped, looking forward to it

@ op, no pics?



Why this site so bad for pics on mobile...


----------



## OneMoreRip (Nov 21, 2021)

@ op No pics? Pozer!


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 21, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> @ op No pics? Pozer!


Nope. Sorry. I need a new battery for my camera.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Nov 21, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> Nope. Sorry. I need a new battery for my camera.


right on, I just wanted more pics


----------



## bk78 (Nov 21, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> @ op No pics? Pozer!



LoL you’re a clown dude.


----------



## budolskie (Dec 19, 2021)

oill said:


> Here's mine.... I have 3 phenos and this is my favorite.... they all look great tho


Have they finished yet, i have just ordered sum seeds as smelt a friends amd they smell great


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 16, 2022)

French macaron


----------

